# ASUS ROG logo..



## zCexVe (Jan 23, 2008)

Guys/gals, I was thinking on modding my new $12 steel case(yes,12 USD ,It has toolless mounting and side panel locks too ) And thought of painting that ASUS logo looks like some cats eye/snake eye with red and white and the caption below it like "lets game".(I'm gonna have more ASUS parts in that rig).So to print it and to cut it for painting I need a bit large
and clear direct picture of it.You can see what I'm referring to right below.






Can anybody give me a picture of that "eyes" and caption thingy?
Your help is more than welcome.Thanks.


----------



## zCexVe (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmmm,No one? I will get that snake eyes as I got a friends 5MP cam today.My striker extremes box have that.I must upload it to net for future purposes of people 
Now have to find that 'lets game' thing.I can design it in Illustrator and photoshop If I knew the/close font to it.Anyone know?


----------



## zCexVe (Jan 27, 2008)

ASUS Lets game logo.


----------



## zCexVe (Jan 28, 2008)

My friend gave me the full picture.Here it is.

http://aycu16.webshots.com/image/41815/2005183132980176069_rs.jpg


----------

